
YouTube: From Concept to Hyper-growth, a presentation by YouTube cofounder - zaidf
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nssfmTo7SZg
======
staunch
Wish I could vote it up 10 times. Best. Post. Evar.

------
sharpshoot
such a duplicate posting. already had this a while back, but for those that
missed it - watch it again and again

------
python_kiss
awesome! Thank you so much Zaid.

